# Siemens LOGO Steuerung Heizung



## Onkelsam (3 Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ich habe ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe ein Pt 100 der auf ein erweiterungsmodul kommt vom Logo und ich habe 2 Digital ausgänge die auf ein Stellventil gehen.

Stellventil D1 = Auf
Stellventil D2 = ZU

Nun muss die Temperstur zwischen +5C° und +10C° gehalten werden. 
Die IST Wert Temperatur kommt vom Pt 100

Nun möchte ich natürlich bei einem Stellventil nicht 100% öffnen und danach wieder voll schliessen.
Sondern eher immer stück für stück öfffne. Das heisst ca. 10s ansteuern danach 15min warten dann wieder ansteuern.
So dass das Stellventil auch seine daseins berrechtigung hat.

Nein ich habe die komponenten nicht ausgesucht, nein ich kann sie nicht ändern ich muss ledeglich eine lösung finden die im optimalen fall nicht nur ganz auf und ganz zu beinhaltet.

Besten dank für lösungs vorschläge


----------



## 190B (3 Dezember 2012)

Hier wäre einer. Mit den Einstellungen kannst Du ja noch "spielen"....


----------



## Onkelsam (4 Dezember 2012)

danke sehr werde dies gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Onkelsam (4 Dezember 2012)

JHUHU Habs getestet einwandfrei! danke viel mals, alleine wäre ich kaum auf die Lösung gekommen  danke bin halt eher S7 gewannt


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (4 Dezember 2012)

Onkelsam schrieb:


> danke bin halt eher S7 gewannt



Soll das Gewarnt heissen?
Arbeitest du mit TIA?


----------



## Onkelsam (4 Dezember 2012)

Hallo nein gewapnet oder ist für mich umgänglicher. Wenn ich sachen Programmiere dann eher Siemens S7, da geht das viel leichter von der hand. Logo bin ich mir schlicht nicht gewohnt.


----------



## homo (19 Dezember 2012)

könnt ihr mir das bitte etwas genauer erklären muss da eine präsentation drüber halten... wäre freundlich wenn jemand vllt sogar eine präsentation hätte =)

mit freundlichen grüßen
ihr homo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Dezember 2012)

homo schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir das bitte etwas genauer erklären muss da eine präsentation drüber halten... wäre freundlich wenn jemand vllt sogar eine präsentation hätte =)
> 
> mit freundlichen grüßen
> ihr homo




Schade, schade, dass unsere Hausaufgabenbetreuer 
schon im Weihnachsurlaub sind.

Die könnten die Präsentation auch für Dich halten.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Dezember 2012)

homo schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir das bitte etwas genauer erklären muss da eine präsentation drüber halten... wäre freundlich wenn jemand vllt sogar eine präsentation hätte =)
> 
> mit freundlichen grüßen
> ihr homo



Das jetzt aber echt blöd..... grade gestern habe ich im Zuge meiner Weihnachtsaufräumaktion meine Präsentation weggeschmissen ...... hat vor ca. 1,5 Jahren für den 2+ gereicht........ Schade......


----------

